# Loken; Dead or Alive?



## BrotherAzkaellon (Apr 2, 2011)

I have recently been reading the hh books and was wondering if Garviel Loken actually dies? 
I know its likely but it seems (to me at least) that he wasn't named dead because of some twist later on in the series....


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Alive. To my (and a few other people's) annoyance, it has been officially confirmed.

Edit: Supposedly he's featured in _Garro: Legion of One_, but I haven't listened to it so I can't confirm.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah _Chompy_ is right. He survives Isstvan III and returns in _Garro: Legion of One_.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, it was a real shame that the entire story arc he had was belittled by this. Kind of robs his story of a lot of its impact.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

I for one am very happy to hear this as he has been my favorite character in the series. The moment they started bombarding him I thought to myself "ya know there is a entire building on top of him to protect him, with his armor protecting him from the building"


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye but how did he extract himself from the building, beaten as badly as he was. I'm fine with him being alive, but would have preferred he returned in a book not an audio. More importantly what happened to Rylanor and the underground hanger, and Tarvitz and Nero. Tarvitz sounded pretty resigned to his death, but it doesn't make sense that they wouldn't try and head down with Rylanor.


----------



## chand223 (Mar 19, 2010)

Trying to keep the spoilers of Legion of one to a minimum, but I am happy with the direction they took with him. Im just glad he didnt come through all that has happened to him perfectly normal, as he was before.

As to Tarvitz/Rylanor/Hanger: 

Its not even addressed in Legion of one


----------



## You Naughty Monsters (Mar 4, 2011)

There's only one way Loken should have been allowed to come back - and thats as a severed head adorning Abaddon's armour. That would have had an impact as most people liked the character. Its also very 40k-ish


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Never liked him, he was such a boy scout and a pushover.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

legion of one is a book aswell i think.

stupid GW never let the 'good guys' die


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Never liked him, he was such a boy scout and a pushover.



A boy scout? I suppose since he put Terra and the emperor before Horus, which isnt that bad since he was born on Terra. 

A push over he is not in any way. He stuck to his beliefs so much that he fought against his primarch in the name of the emperor. He "killed" Kharn the betrayer and would have killed Abbadon if he wasnt wearing his terminator armor. Not to mention in that fight Abbadon was fresh and Lokan had been fighting for a long time and had many horrible wounds before the fight even started.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I love Loken so I am happy for his survival but I agree it does take away the impact of Horus's betrayal. But regardless it's not that impactful/important to the overall lore so it dosen't really bother me too much. I dont need another thing to wave my finger at in dismay


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

It's good that he survived & all that, but what I didn't like is that it was revealed in an AUDIOBOOK.

I don't have anything against audiobooks, in fact I think Legion Of one was the best audiobook i've ever heard. It's just that I expected this to be revealed in a blockbuster HH novel writen by Dan Abnett, not an audiobook. But oh well, dosen't matter...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

JelloSea said:


> A boy scout? I suppose since he put Terra and the emperor before Horus, which isnt that bad since he was born on Terra.
> 
> A push over he is not in any way. He stuck to his beliefs so much that he fought against his primarch in the name of the emperor. He "killed" Kharn the betrayer and would have killed Abbadon if he wasnt wearing his terminator armor. Not to mention in that fight Abbadon was fresh and Lokan had been fighting for a long time and had many horrible wounds before the fight even started.


Loken was a Cthonian, agree with the rest though.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Personally I would have preferred Saul or Rylanor, and it doesnt make sense how Loken survived for over 2 years on a zombie filled planet with no food sources what so ever.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

He most likely ate the bodies of the dead. Nice.

Anyway it was common knowledge that he wasn't dead, Dan Abnett said he wouldn't let any other author kill him. He also said that he would be returning in a James Swallow short story. It still surprised me how he was found though. 

I just we hear about Tarvitz and Nero Vipus.


----------



## Aiemnestus (Apr 20, 2011)

SPOILERS! 

Loken is very much alive. 
He has gone a little bit crazy though in the couple of years of being alone. As we saw in The First Heritic marines can survive on completely random stuff such as eating servitors 
I don't reckon that im being alive lessens anything, I think that it will make it even better in the last book(s)
According to my lovel GW staff memeber the last book when they write it will be called 'Loken' - I'll ask where he got this information from soon enough. 
It's also a shame that Saul or Rylanor didn't turn up, but who knows they might do one day in another book!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Who knows, maybe they'll change the fluff so that it's Loken that Horus kills in the final battle that finally provokes the Emperor.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Yeah, it was a real shame that the entire story arc he had was belittled by this. Kind of robs his story of a lot of its impact.


Loken was always meant to survive though, so i'm sure that his later story will have more of an impact.

ADB confirmed it in a video that Loken was always meant to survive Istvaan III, it wasn't just some spur of the moment choice to bring him back. Abnett's isn't finished with Loken yet, and neither is the Imperium.


Lord of the Night


----------

